# sram or shimano?



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

my opinion is sram is better:thumbsup:


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

Ive used both, but SRAM is my personal choice more exact and near maintenance free!


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

thats what i like to hear!:thumbsup:


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

In my opinion, both companies do certain components best. Tops to shimano for their cranks/BB's, cassettes and brakes... When it comes to shifters and derailleurs, i prefer the positive and mechanical feel of XO/X9. So, the perfect build would be a mix of sram and shimano, in my opinion. (the bike feels the same way too )


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Sram FTW. you can bend them back 100 times over 

I hate the extra shimano cable....... blahhhhh


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

click on the video at the bottom of the page.
http://www.dhracers.com/videos.htm


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I've used both and, yes, SRAM is the clear winner.

I'd like to give Shimano credit on the following parts though:
Saint/Hone/XT Cranks
Saint/XT Brakes

And thats pretty much it...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I have used both.......i like Sram better

stronger springs = doesn't bang your frame as much and no ghost shifting at least for me

no cable loop = about once every 2 months I would have to replace derailer cables.....now they last 6 to 12 months

overall they sram last longer too


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sram has a different design in which the derailleur has only 1 pivot vs. shimano who uses 2 pivots. This way Sram reduces banging but if you hit something the derailleur wont be able to move as a Shimano and the possibility of destroying it is greater. 

Each has its good products (Shimano Cranks, Front Derailleur and hubs are nice) vs. Sram nice transmissions


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

SRAM shift - KACHUNK, wear out quickly, and are very bulky.

They DO require less maintenance once setup, but shimano is smoother and just as fast/precise. Why people by high performance equipment and find maintenance a liability I cant fathom. I will conced the shifter action is better, but Shimano copied it so its moot, and I dont give a rats azz who was first or who stole from who - leave that to the Mac vs PC warriors...

I do have X.9 on my 'extreme' bikes because they bang around less (but they DO bang around), they dont shift better by any means.


So do you want a Ferrari or a Volvo? Make up your minds!


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

The math equation

*SRAM > Shimano*

No another test but with the middle end stuff not the high end
The SX-5 is what I own


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

My vp-free, which i've had for a year, has shimano.

i recently (a few months ago) got a hardtail with sram, which i've been beating the living sh!t out of. All i will say is that i'm now looking for extra cash to convert my santa cruz to sram.

crisper shifts, never ghost-shifts, set-and-forget, in my experience it's more durable, and you can keep your finger on the brake lever. sram wins for me, hands down.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Those video's don't really prove much of anything at all. All it shows is the sram derailleur moves less. That doesn't make it better by any means. Do you look at a fork and decide which one is better by which one moves less?

I like Sram just fine and Shimano, but I don't really understand why Sram people start these threads to try and push their views on everyone...


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I mix and match. I'm not at all a fan of the thumb only shifting. I've tried it on a number of bikes and many times when I land, I will hit one of the shift levers. I've never had this probelm with Shimano. I also personally think SRAM feels rougher to shift with. I've only tested upto X7 and have tested XTR. 

I personally run Shimano Deore Shifters, XT Rear Der, SRAM X.GEN Front Der, SRAM PG980 Cassette, and just switched from a SRAM PC991 to a Shimano XT Chain on Saturday. I felt a sudden difference in power and shift speed with the chain upon installing it.

I like the concept with SRAM chains and the Powerlink, this saves me $2 anytime I need to break my chain for a new pin. I do although like Shimano's installation links very much too. If you break a link and need to fix it mid ride, its as simple as removing the broken link, sliding in the double length pin, tightening it with the chain tool, and snapping off the long half of the link. Its a great technology for on the trail use.

Overall, I am a Shimano guy. I am more comfortable with their shifters and drivetrains and I feel that they are smoother than SRAM's, and I like their on the go chain repair idea.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh, and I've had a friend who has snapped two SRAM derailleurs in half just simply by riding his bike, no landings on the derailleur itself but some torque upon landing a jump has caused them to snap directly down the body twice in two weeks. Me and my other Shimano friends have never had issues. Im not bashing SRAM, I'm just saying I have experienced two very mysterious issues that I have never seen happen before. It may just be a coinsidence that my friend just happened to ride SRAM when this happened.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

SRAM by far is the clear winner, asier to setup, way more reliable and will last, the worse the conditions the better it keeps trcuking the shifting on X9/XO is snappier faster and more positive than Shimano.

I run Saint on my DH - only cause it came on my Stab Supreme until it breaks I will put up with it the only Shimano stuff Ive been impressed by is the Saint brakes they are good.

I have X9/XO on my AM/FR bike way faster and has taken a beating still running sweet

XO on my trail bike bullet proof

no way would I actually buy Shimano as a replacement or as a seperate group the DH bike was a one off I normally build my bikes but it is/was an experiment.

However my ss DJ bike wins hands down it dosen't need to shift but it does rock

ps IMO Sram is the pinnacle of the derailluer and shifter for the real world not on a PC but in the Dirt:thumbsup:


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Unless you go XTR, Shimano suck for gearing. Cranks, brakes and BB's shimano does a fine job on.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I hate shimano for derailur stuff. Every one I have ever had I have broken within a month. Sram... well my X5 took a beating to hell for about 6 months, and finaly when it did go to crap it was the cage. Now I am on an x7 and LOVE it. so smothe and ****... even with the x4 shifter. now, that being said, shimano makes some of the best fishing gear I have ever used.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Heals120 said:


> Oh, and I've had a friend who has snapped two SRAM derailleurs in half just simply by riding his bike, no landings on the derailleur itself but some torque upon landing a jump has caused them to snap directly down the body twice in two weeks. Me and my other Shimano friends have never had issues. Im not bashing SRAM, I'm just saying I have experienced two very mysterious issues that I have never seen happen before. It may just be a coinsidence that my friend just happened to ride SRAM when this happened.


Guarantee your chain is too short and he was landing in one of his larger gear combos.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Brakes, cranks, hubs/pedals (no contention from SRAM here as of yet - why?) Shimano wins.

Drivetrain/chain SRAM all the way. If you set both systems up properly, SRAM is way faster and more precise. FAR more durable too. My X9 should have snapped off by now multiple times just from being bashed into rocks I can count at least 3 times this single derailleur has been bent back and retuned. XT/XTR deraillers have and will continue to come apart if you look at them wrong. The only Shimano one that holds a candle to the SRAMS in terms of shifting precision is the XTR lineup, and those are still pitifully weak. SRAM chains are pretty much the way to go too - no explanation needed there.

SRAM loses big time when it comes to brakes though. I run the Juicies on one bike and the Saints on another and have a full season on another set of Juicies. The QC and the manufacturing tolerances on the Avids is pretty horrendous compared to the Shimanos (making rotors with incorrect ID's for the braking surface and varying surface thicknesses is pretty bad) and they just can't deliver the same power. I can't speak for the Codes as I haven't felt a pair yet that were 100% broken in but they didn't seem to have the same power immediately available as the Shimanos.

I was never a fan of the Truvativ cranks either. I thought the industry was over the splined press-fit thing since it can wear out the surfaces way faster and cause the cranks to loosen exponentially fast. I run Shimano cranks on both my bikes and won't even consider anything else for that reason (among others).

So SRAM has an nearly an entire bike build kit available - basically everything short of a frame and shock, pedals, headset, and hubset. Truvativ should be making a clipless pedal and headset and I think a light, fast spinning, convertable axle AFFORDABLE hubset could be right up SRAM's alley. Why have they not attempted to produce those 3 items?


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

I got my first SRAM bike this year, and I must say that as I am getting used to it I think it is a better system...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Well - all diatribes aside, SRAM is NOT faster nor more precise. It may require less attention over the ling haul, but I digress and refer up to my previous post; enjoy your Volvo's.

Whatever the hell 'crisp' means - it slams into gear, Im not sure why this 'positive' action is a good thing to some because my Shimano silently shifts just as quickly.

It is NOWHERE near as durable, thats simply ludicrous and goes against a reputationm for wearing out quickly. My pitifully weak XTR derailleurs have lasted me 11 and 6 years respectively - so far.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> Brakes, cranks, hubs/pedals (no contention from SRAM here as of yet - why?


Ahh u mentioned Brakes and cranks next para, I sorta agree on the J7s never a fan either, compared to Magura's but I now run some Codes, plus Saints on my DH the Saints are nice but the SRAM Avid Code is a better brake, if not one of the best brakes made period imo, brakes are very personal these are very powerful and need a light touch grab handfuls of these and it'd be interesting.

I'm very much a one finger braker even when the **** hits the fan.
Cranks I use RF, refuse to use Shimano, so can't talk for Truvativ but the DH set lve em, there carbon cranks seem to get good reviews, I wouldn't run carbon cranks myself.

Hubs pedals - pedals no point making any unless they acquire another player too many ops out there now, hubs I thought they were looking at buying another player but seems to have died out for now, no real loss they seem very successful in what they are doing Shimano don't have Shocks or Forks, good to be different:thumbsup:


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I prefer sram all around except for a good ultegra cassette

I used sram for 10 or 11 years before I was introduced to sram a few years ago. When it was all there was it worked great. I never jumped on the grip shift band wagon in the mid 90's I did lots of trials then, the **** shifted accidently to often.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

SRAM please.


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

I have Sram in my DH/FR rigs and Shimano in my XC bike and I would have to say that I like the Sram components better.


----------



## TrailDog (Jan 9, 2004)

Well, I have used them both and used SRAM quite extensively on my trail bike, which gets the most pounding, and I've just recently swapped back to Shimano. The shifting on the new shimano XTR is really good, but the main reason for the change was the the SRAM rear mechs were lasting no time at all. I had less cable maintenance with SRAM, but while I wasn't swapping cables, I was swapping jockey wheels instead. The things would always been seizing up, which is such a pain. And worse, play would develop in the pivots really quickly, meaning that I would be lucky to get 6 months out of it, where as the Shimano would last much longer. Over here in the UK, price wise XTR is only a very little bit more expensive than X9. 

Both are good systems, but I am currently loving the Shimano stuff. Oh yeah, and that video gets shown so many times and I'm still not really clean what it shows other than one moves more than the other - big deal!!

I think Shimanos stuff gets hated a lot because of who they are and how they tried to bully other manufactures out of the market.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Derailluer longevity is all a matter of how you ride and where you ride, just like rims. I ride in a very rocky area, and I end up going through a new derailluer every 3-4 months. I've taken out der's on hits that would take out either sram or shimano. If you live in a place that is smoother, you may get alot more time out of one.

Huck Banzai, does the bike that the 11 yeard old XTR still get ridden, and if so des it get ridden in a way that would actually destroy a der? Becuae I have a 1992 stumpjuper that has a suntour der from the same year, does that mean its better, NO. The bike never got ridden in places that would kill der's and it will continue to keep the suntour becuase it hardly gets ridden. So unless you ride it regularly, that is kind of irrelevant


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I also like SRAM drivetrains. Their is no scientific facts about wheter its quicker or has less slop. I simply prefer them because they feel better.

That being said, I like shimano cranks and cassetes better.

The best brakes come from a company that is neither sram nor shimano

I really don't think the OP started this thread to spread the gospel of sram or bash shimano


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Depends on the component for me.. In some instances one is better than the other. I grew-up with Shimano so I may be partial, but I had fewer problems with the SRAM regarding adjustments... But, all my shimano's have gone the distance. Man this is marginal; I think it's great that they compete, better for us! Looking ahead, Shimano technology is looking impressive.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> Derailluer longevity is all a matter of how you ride and where you ride, just like rims. I ride in a very rocky area, and I end up going through a new derailluer every 3-4 months. I've taken out der's on hits that would take out either sram or shimano. If you live in a place that is smoother, you may get alot more time out of one.
> 
> Huck Banzai, does the bike that the 11 yeard old XTR still get ridden, and if so des it get ridden in a way that would actually destroy a der? Becuae I have a 1992 stumpjuper that has a suntour der from the same year, does that mean its better, NO. The bike never got ridden in places that would kill der's and it will continue to keep the suntour becuase it hardly gets ridden. So unless you ride it regularly, that is kind of irrelevant


The 11yo is on a HT that gets ridden ruthlessly, more often than any of my other bikes; I use it for some DH and mostly technical trails and that sucker is scratched silly but is precise! I did swap the pulleys a few years back.... :thumbsup: 96 XTR - 1st year of the dark grey wonder parts -- still using the 96 Shifters/Levers with em - although I lost the shifter body 'doors'.

I dont wreck derailleurs very often despite conditions (Diablo is notorious for taking the lives of derailleurs, I lost one there - went in the spokes, my fault for riding rough in the top cogs...)

I am referring to derailleur longevity purely from use, not abuse/hits. SRAM has had a history of quickly develoing pivot slop and sucking thenceforth...

Try to look at this situation in grayscale - this B&W stuff is for the lemmings!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> The 11yo is on a HT that gets ridden ruthlessly, more often than any of my other bikes; I use it for some DH and mostly technical trails and that sucker is scratched silly but is precise! I did swap the pulleys a few years back.... :thumbsup: 96 XTR - 1st year of the dark grey wonder parts -- still using the 96 Shifters/Levers with em - although I lost the shifter body 'doors'.
> 
> I dont wreck derailleurs very often despite conditions (Diablo is notorious for taking the lives of derailleurs, I lost one there - went in the spokes, my fault for riding rough in the top cogs...)
> 
> ...


I've been through numerous of each derailleurs. They both developed pivot slop with around the same amount of use. From regular use the Shimano springs wore out EXTRA fast compared to SRAM springs - this is probably a result of the "crisp" feel in the SRAM shifting. I think they're spring is actually a bit stronger which resulted in the practical need for the 1:1 pull/push rate.

If someone had a steel Huffy handlebar on their 15 year old hardtail that they poked down technical trails with and claimed it was the strongest bar ever, they'd be presenting the same argument. No matter what, hardtails are not ridden the same way as fullys through the narrow/rough/technical. The XTR's are nice for sure, but the claim they'll last ten years where SRAM's won't last a season is a little skewed....


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Sram has a different design in which the derailleur has only 1 pivot vs. shimano who uses 2 pivots. This way Sram reduces banging but if you hit something the derailleur wont be able to move as a Shimano and the possibility of destroying it is greater.


That's a very good point that I hadn't thought of. I still prefer Sram and unless I start destroying a lot of rear derailleurs, I'll stick with them.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I think SRAM has 2 pivots but one of them has very limited moving radius and that is why less banging ocurrs. Shimano derailleurs IMHO shift well and has very good manufacturing, but SRAM with 1:1 ratio seems a better choice for more agressive riding and environments. 

Btw, I use SRAM shifters and Shimano XT rear derailleur and its a flawless setup.


----------



## mountaindru (Apr 1, 2007)

when u get a shimano derailer working good it shifts like butter.
Just from personal experience and from years of repairing bikes.
The Sram stuff just seems to hold up better. I used 9.0 forever.
Just sold my bike with the same derailer and shifters and still going strong

I went threw 2 XTR derailers. Dont know how. It was also my XC bike.
Right now i just picked up a new LX rear derailer. and Sram rocket shifters and a sram cassette I'll see how that works, its goin on my dirtjumper.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I am a Mac user and a Manitou Zealot. so of course I love Shimano. 

okay, SX4 lasted 1 day. replacement SX5 lasted two weeks. snapped. so then I went back to my 3 yr old shimano Deore. still running strong. Deore in my opinion has been much more durable than XT/X.7/X.9 I have currently Shimano XT on my DH bike, two deores and a X.9 thats not being used...why? I dont want to break another one. maybe I'll put it on my XC bike. 

I'm a fan of durable Shimano 8sp. you can all flame me now. I'll sit here on my G5 with the stance kingpin next to my desk just for you


----------



## Purple Liquid (Dec 6, 2005)

SRAM for me.

As for my road bike... thats still Shimano, but the cross bike could use some Rival :thumbsup:


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

double post


----------



## Crash07_25 (Nov 29, 2006)

Lets put it like this Shimano is like the microsoft of the biking industry.

Shimano is a good brand for cranks such as : saint and xtr.
They have nice gear system but there gear system is a 2:1 ratio becasue of this you get clean easy shifting but it takes a bit longer to change that gear and when your really trying to rip you dont need to be wasting that time including that fact that you are rocketing down roots and rocks so you dont need that smoothness.

SRAM is 1:1 it shifts fast and you can get through half of your gears in just one full push, you also have both triggers for up and down shifing in the same spot, shimano places them a bit further apart. the ans SRAM sponsors a lot more stuff and they are around more and the people are just awesome!


----------



## Gondo (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sram in my opinion*

I like how SRAM thinks of ways of making components better, not just marketing them like Shimano does. Avid puts thought into mechanical brakes the same way SRAM puts thought into components.

Little things like the plastic insert to hold the front derailleur open while installing it. No more holding the derailleur by hand to line it up when installing. Also the cable routing of the rear derailleur is cool. Just a straight run of cable housing and the loop is done with bare cable over a guide. No more big loop of housing like shimano, and no more roll-a-ma-jig required.

I also like how SRAM still makes Gripshift. I hope they never stop producing those. I find it easier and more comfy to switch gears, I like how there is a number so you know which gear you're on, you can easily take the shifter apart and clean it and apply some new gripshit grease (johnnysnot). Just 2 peices of plastic cinched together with a metal spring inside.

The only reason to use triggers is if you like the feel of them better than grips. Otherwise I'd say grips are technically better...buts its preference. I hate how people bash grips saying trigger is better. Its personal preference...you like one not meaning the other is trash. SRAM gets a nod for making gripshif.

Kudos to SRAM for making triggers that are better than Shimano.

1:1 actuation ratio actually does improve shifting.

Kudos to SRAM for improving their grips and supplying a higher quality grip with their shifters. They listen to us

Also Kudos to taking over Avid and Rockshox and improving their lineup. Rockshox was going downhill until SRAM bought them out and now Rockshox is making a respectable product again. Avid keeps improving on their brake designs.

It's a shame not more bike companies offer a SRAM setup as opposed to Shimano. SRAM could offer complete build kits with SRAM/Truvativ/Avid build kits. This would be a direct competition to Shimanos build kits.

A clear winner here.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

You are a retard. Why is the world would you go to the shimano forum and start a thread like you did. Get a life man, the only thing you are proving is your own lack of common sense.


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

calm down ok i will delete the thread just for you (if its possible)


----------



## Zuke (Oct 17, 2005)

I have both SRAM X.O, XTR, and Saint and I like the SRAM drivetrains much better. I love the SRAM 1:1 ratio - my rear derailleur needs adjustment maybe once a season and shifts with a nice positive SNAP. 

I find the Shimanos finicky and need way more attention throughout the season and on messy muddy rides. The Saint brakes on my FR rig are freaking amazing though - they feel like they could stop a Mack truck (with great modulation & no perceptible fade).

Shimano XTR took a couple seasons to step up their game after the X.O stuff came out and blew everyone away and took market share away. I like the machining on the new XTR grouppo, but the big "X" on everything on the front/rear derailleurs is cheesy!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

This is how bush got elected.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

NWfreeride said:


> You are a retard. Why is the world would you go to the shimano forum and start a thread like you did. Get a life man, the only thing you are proving is your own lack of common sense.


I agree, that was a pretty e-douche thing to do:nono:


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a Sram X9 and the shifting is *so much nicer* than shimano.


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

I have tried a few SRAM products, I didn't care much for their shifters.

What I have now is completely Saint (hubs, rear der., shifter, brakes, cranks) and I love them!

Though I must say that I haven't tried the Holzfeller stuff yet, so I can't do a direct comparison.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

*!!!!!ARE YOU MAD, SRAM SHIFTING IS SO MUCH SMOOTHER AND FASTER THAN SHIMANO!!!!* :madmax: :madman: :skep: ut: :yikes: :devil: :incazzato: :bluefrown:
Sorry got carried away:arf:


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree 100% with odo


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

(More Bush!)

Dubya agrees 100% with Cheney!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Single Speed


----------



## Yakusa Aniki Rider (May 18, 2007)

Sram rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Less shacking and better gear ratio, smoother shifts!


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> okay... hyundai > ferrari


You guys keep saying that, but it isn't true.


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

i was just shifting today with my sram rear derailer and could hardly tell it shifts. Oh i love sram.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ironhorsebryce said:


>


Everytime I see that video I wonder why do people think of it as the ultimate prove that sram is better  
As tacubaya said, the design is different, so its not a valid comparison. As a matter of fact, a friend just bent the sh1t out of his hanger, and he uses sram. Ive hit rocks w the derreileur pretty bad and had not gotten a broken/bent hanger. Ive had plenty of them, but mainly because of transmission issues and crashing into a pile of car tires 

Im not saying which is better, because ive never really used sram for a long enough time to compare


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

ironhorsebryce said:


> The math equation
> 
> *SRAM > Shimano*
> 
> ...


It's not an equation, it's an inequality.  This would be an equation, 3x=15
Sorry for the math lesson...just had finals. Like everyone else has said, Shimano has good stuff too and I have not tried their '07 stuff...maybe it's catching up with Sram. I guess I do like Sram better for more predictable shifting, but Shimano has a nice posative click and when it actualy shifts, it feels smoother than Sram.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

I thought Shimano, sram, and Macs were all made by Trek?

I vote XO with XTR/Saint cranks.


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

*3x=15*



RideFaster said:


> It's not an equation, it's an inequality.  This would be an equation, 3x=15
> Sorry for the math lesson...just had finals. Like everyone else has said, Shimano has good stuff too and I have not tried their '07 stuff...maybe it's catching up with Sram. I guess I do like Sram better for more predictable shifting, but Shimano has a nice posative click and when it actualy shifts, it feels smoother than Sram.


 x=5 lmao


----------



## vanners_91 (Mar 10, 2007)

who makes better downhill cassettes? sram or shimano


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

i think sram and shimano work the same, my shimanos work perfectly fine. I have never had any problems with them, and they shift really smooth.:thumbsup:


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Sram 100%
gotta get mine in here.
I must say I've went to some pretty ridiculous extremes to rid my bikes of anything shimano.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> Ahh u mentioned Brakes and cranks next para, I sorta agree on the J7s never a fan either, compared to Magura's but I now run some Codes, plus Saints on my DH the Saints are nice but the SRAM Avid Code is a better brake, if not one of the best brakes made period imo, brakes are very personal these are very powerful and need a light touch grab handfuls of these and it'd be interesting.
> 
> I'm very much a one finger braker even when the **** hits the fan.
> Cranks I use RF, refuse to use Shimano, so can't talk for Truvativ but the DH set lve em, there carbon cranks seem to get good reviews, I wouldn't run carbon cranks myself.
> ...


Truvativ already makes pedals. So does Shimano.

SRAM and Shimano shift differently. I think Shimano is smoother, but not as positive. SRAM is like a race car with a tight little clutch. Shimano is more like a luxury sedan.

I run the SRAM shifters and derailleurs. But I still have an XTR cassette, XTR housing, and Saint cranks. I like the cassettes better, I'm pretty sure the XTR (maybe even the XT) is lighter than the PG990. I think the Howitzer is still a press fit interface, so I'm not real keen on that. I don't like the RaceFace interface either. The Shimano pinchbolt design is awesome.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> Truvativ already makes pedals. So does Shimano.


True dat:thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> True dat:thumbsup:


I think I might've misunderstood what you said.

Anyways, Hayes is hopping on the bandwagon. They're doing like Avid. Hayes owns Sun Ringle and Manitou/Answer.

SRAM used to make hubs back in the day. They had some cool looking 4-pot disc brakes too. Avid made a couple stems way back when. Now they own companies that make them.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

SRAM. Prefer the thumb-thumb shifter!


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I prefer shimano cassetes. The XT is lighter and, if I remeber correctly, cheper too than the comparable Sram


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

its srams 20th aniversary next year so their coming out with some sick new products. now they make a budget code.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Sea-Otter-2008-SRAM-Product-Launch.html


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> So do you want a Ferrari or a Volvo? Make up your minds!


let me think there for a minute.....a Ferrari or a Volvo, let's see, huh I'll take a Ferrari please


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll take a Volvo... better day to day driveability, lower insurance costs, lower maintenance costs, cheaper parts, more low key, better fuel economy, makes me look less like a complete douche.

But I would really rather take neither. A nice Sylvia, NSX, r32 or r34 Skyline would do the trick quite nicely. Hell, I'll even take a Evo or an STi over a Ferrari or Lambo.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

All the bike shop people that I've spoken with HATE SRAM. Tougher to adjust and keep adjusted according to them. SHIMANO ..........STILL rules!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> All the bike shop people that I've spoken with HATE SRAM. Tougher to adjust and keep adjusted according to them. SHIMANO ..........STILL rules!


What a load of garbage, if any bike shop LBS has trouble tuning Sram I'd be "very very" worried and I would never take my bike there or buy anything from them if that was the case.

Ive heard it all now, a major reason why an LBS may say this is the deals or arrangement with there suppliers, often they have a major deal with Shimano or sub importer etc, I have seen some LBS (independants) get so screwed over they strip the Shimano off the OEM bikes so they can provide Shimano parts to customers and replace the OEM bikes with Sram, at a lower cost to the LBS and the customer, plus the customers are happy as they got an upgrade in specc.

I tune all my bikes and my buddies, we are all Sram, I refused to work on there bikes with shimano as usually we would end up having to piss around on the trail making adjustments, with Sram we ride, I hate having to fix peoples shite when Im out to ride, I do little to maintain there bikes or mine now.

Geez LBS can't tune SRAM wow Im stunned if thats true, they must be ruddy useless, I suppose they have lawn mowers in the shop 2


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

ironhorsebryce your a retard.

why ask this same question over and over again,theres no need or is it just a simple case you like to be right all the time.

and what do the videos prove,ABSOLUTELY nothing yeah the shimano mech moves more but the chains in both videos are being banged about just as much as each other so wheres the benefit,there isnt one.


----------



## rmr_demo7 (May 27, 2007)

This is thread is pointless. You all sound like 3rd graders discussing who's Dad can beat up the other. 

Just ride what you have or like until it breaks our you want to try something else...


----------

